# ResultSet wirft komische NullPointerException.



## baphomet13 (5. Mai 2011)

Liebe Alle,

ich möchte ein ResultSet aus einer .accdb-Datei in eine JTable füllen, komme aber nicht über das ResultSet hinaus:


```
public JTable queryPeopleTable() throws SQLException {
		loadDbDriver(); // Lädt den Treiber und macht die Verbindung
		String query = getPeopleQuery(); // Holt den query String
		String[] tableColumnsName = {"First Name", "Last Name"};
		JTable aTable = new JTable();
		DefaultTableModel aModel = (DefaultTableModel) aTable.getModel();
		aModel.setColumnIdentifiers(tableColumnsName);

		System.out.println(query); // Gibt den (korrekten) SQL-Query aus
		rs =  stmt.executeQuery(query); // ### HIER SCHMEISST'S DIE EXCEPTION

		java.sql.ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
		int colNo = rsmd.getColumnCount();
		while(rs.next()){
		 Object[] objects = new Object[colNo];
		 for(int i=0;i<colNo;i++){
		  objects[i]=rs.getObject(i+1);
		  }
		 aModel.addRow(objects);
		}
		aTable.setModel(aModel);
		return aTable;
	} // end method queryPeopleTable()
```

Ich habe vorher nur einen String aus einer Spalte der ersten Reihe der DB ausgelesen (mit derselben Routine) und da hat's funktioniert. ;(

Auch in Access funktioniert der Query und liefert das zu erwartende Ergebnis.

Hier noch der StackTrace der NullPointerException, die in Zeile 10 geworfen wird:

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at edda.DbOperations.queryPeopleTable(DbOperations.java:114)
	at edda.Gui.actionPerformed(Gui.java:316)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:387)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:242)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:236)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6289)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3267)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6054)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2041)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4652)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2099)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4482)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4577)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4238)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4168)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2085)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2478)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4482)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:644)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(EventQueue.java:85)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:603)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(EventQueue.java:601)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:87)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:98)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(EventQueue.java:617)
	at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(EventQueue.java:615)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(AccessControlContext.java:87)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:614)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:174)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:169)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)
```

Was ist da los? Macht für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn!
Danke für Tips & Ratschläge!

Grüße,
B13


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mai 2011)

stmt ist null


----------



## baphomet13 (5. Mai 2011)

Ok, Zeit für Feierabend. D'uh!


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mai 2011)




----------

